# Just Bought A Used Smoker



## jdoerr343 (Aug 28, 2014)

So I just picked up a brinkman pitmaster used for $5, everything seems to work and its not to badly rusted, my question though is that it smells like burned out pine in there, is there a safety concern for future smoking if there was ever pine burned in this thing, should i pressure wash it or should i torch the thing out with propane weed torch....or maybe sell it for scrap? any input is appreciated TIA!


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd pressure wash it, then cook a Butt and invite the in-laws over to sample the meat. If it tastes OK you're good to go. If they think you're trying to poison them then get rid of it.


----------



## jdoerr343 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply, thats actually what i did, invited the in-laws for monday LOL! except i got ribs instead (they were on sale and i heard its pretty hard to screw up ribs)


----------



## chef willie (Aug 28, 2014)

On the contrary, it's EZ to screw up ribs....your ass/reputation is on the line here. Do yourself a favor and use the handy dandy search bar above, typing in spare ribs, to get input, ideas, and valuable info so you can pull them off. Good luck and have a happy smoke on Labor Day....Willie


----------



## jdoerr343 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guess I'd better have a look at that, thanks wiilie


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

Chef Willie is right about the ribs, at least as far as I'm concerned. For some reason I struggle with them.


----------



## jdoerr343 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have no basis for comparison az doesn't have an abundance of smoked entrees, least not near me, so I pressure washed it and scraped most of the char of the sides, hopefully nobody dies this weekend if it tastes horrible maybe I'll have it sandblasted and painted, would still be cheaper than buying a new one


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm going to do Chef JimmyJ ribs this weekend. You can find them here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167689/any-advice#post_1226528


----------



## jdoerr343 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 28, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> I'd pressure wash it, then cook a Butt and invite the in-laws over to sample the meat. If it tastes OK you're good to go. If they think you're trying to poison them then get rid of it.


:yeahthat:   Look no further, you've found the correct answer.


----------



## jdoerr343 (Sep 1, 2014)

OK, so I got it all cleaned up like I said, then torch out the inside with a rather large propane torch, it was beautiful not even a hint of smoke smell or debris stuck to the sides... So excited last night I could barely sleep...got up before the wife and 2 year old to start the firebox, about 1.5 pounds of natural untreated coal and pecan chunks using something referred to as the minion method. Damper door and stack door about half open. Got to that sweet 225 degree temp. Put the ribs on and left for about 10 minutes, came out temp gauge said 350 UH OH!!! closed the fire box door to about an 1/8 open still at at 300… closed completely and got to 275… any suggestions for better maintaining temp?


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 1, 2014)

There are lots of people cooking them at high temps like that, but I'd say open the firebox door until the temp comes back down. If that doesn't do it, crack open the cook chamber lid to let some heat out.


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 1, 2014)

I wrote that fast so you could act quickly, so now with more time, I'll say that once you get the temp adjusted back down where you want it, it should be fairly easy to keep it at 225 with the firebox vent only. I'd open the stack vent all the way and just use the firebox vent to control the temp. If it still wants to get too hot, use something to hold the firebox lid open slightly to allow some of the heat to escape before it enters the cook chamber. I have a stick burner and I have to do that with really dry wood sometimes to hold it to a temp that low.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 1, 2014)

If you are going by the factory therm, I wouldn't trust it.  The best thing to do is get some therms at grate level.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 27, 2014


----------



## jdoerr343 (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome great help I appreciate all the speedy feedback


----------



## jdoerr343 (Sep 1, 2014)

IMG_20140901_090307.jpg



__ jdoerr343
__ Sep 1, 2014


----------



## jdoerr343 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rib night and my first smoke was a success, nobody died and there wasn't any leftovers, thank you all for your help I'll post the next smoke as soon as I fire it up 













IMG_20140901_114603.jpg



__ jdoerr343
__ Sep 1, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2014)

Info's a little late but...If you can't get below 275 with the fresh air damper closed...You got Leaks. Get some RTV sealer or if the gaps are really big, oven door gasket, and eliminate any air getting in the fire box. BTW opening the fire box will allow more air in and the temp will go up. Keep the exhaust 100% open and open or crack the cook chamber if it is getting too hot...JJ


----------



## jdoerr343 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rtv.... Brilliant! And I did play around with it for a bit, what brought the temp down the best? Moving the thermometer over towards the middle of my meat rack [emoji]128541[/emoji]


----------

